# 2009 Spec V ping?



## NBSERSPECV (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi!

I just bought a 2009 Spec V and love it!

There is one thing that is causing me a bit of worry though...when I drive with my windows down I sometimes hear what I would describe as a pinging sound taking off in first gear.

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this? I've brought it to the dealership and they took it for a road test and said that the sounds I was hearing was normal...so at least if it gets worst it's on my record.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

yea bro i have the same thing but ill tell u wat it gets alot louder when u have an intake off... i took it to dealership and about 4 mechanics and everybody says its ok ... i was wtf o well.... but dude gratz on the spec v make sure u leave those ricer hondas behind .. ill tell u this once u get real used to ur spec v i garantee u can smoe a stock S2000 .... GARANTEE that shyt i do it all the time haha


----------

